# Rescued Pouter Pigeon-needs a home



## 00beaumont (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello,
I rescued a Pouter Pigeon that had been confiscated from a hoarder that was due to be euthanized. I could not let that happen, so I have him now in a large parrot cage, but cannot keep him and would like to find him a good home where he is free to fly. We have named him Rico Suave. He is quite beautiful, and I do not believe he is used to being outside to seek food or water, as he was outside the building where I work for 6 days before being captured by animal control, and when I gave him food and water, he ate and drank for a very long time. I have experience with parrots, but not pigeons. When we come close to his cage, also when I change the papers and give him fresh food and water, he flaps his wings - but only once. Is that a warning of some sort? It would be great to keep him, but we cannot allow him to fly around the house. We live in St. Charles, IL and if someone could advise me as to what to do, or if someone would like to give him a good home, please contact me @ [email protected]. Thanks very much!

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Margaret for helping out this needy bird. 

I have moved your thread to the adoption forum.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Are you looking for an indoor home or a loft setting?

I have e-mailed you...

-Hilly


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Margaret
That wing clapping is what pouters do - more than many other pigeons. If he's in a cage where he can't fully extend them, it might be a stretch to loosen them up. 

What sort of pouter is he? Can you post a pic.


----------



## 00beaumont (Oct 3, 2009)

Dear All,

Thank you for responding to my message! 

I had sent a reply to you all this morning, but I don't think it went through.

My Pouter, having compared him to photos I've seen, looks like a Marcherone Pouter. He is big and beautiful. I do have 2 photos of him, but I do not know how to post a picture. Can you advise?

Also, I did answer Hillybean's e-mail.

Thank you all again!

Margaret


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Start a Reply to the thread, and scroll down below the message box where you type your message, click on "manage attachments" button. You should be able to browse for your phot and then upload it to this thread


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> Are you looking for an indoor home or a loft setting?
> 
> I have e-mailed you...
> 
> -Hilly


are you filling up a new loft?...


----------

